# looking for advise



## steve086 (Jan 13, 2011)

hey everyone im new and had a few questions if someone coulld help. im in the proccess of cycling my 20g tank and wanted to add some live plants. can i do this while cycling ? and i dont really wanna go spending a whole bunch of money on lighting i was thinking of starting with some Java Fern or Java Moss. bc of its low light needs. i dont have any special kinda bulb right now just a 18 inch flouresent tube doesnt say watts or nething just that its a eclipse natural daylight f15t8 18". idk if anybody knows what that is or if Java Fern or Java Moss will grow with that. and do i have to get fertilizers for these plants? sorry if im leaving ne important info out ive tried to figure it out reading thread after thread but cant seem to get a straight answer so i figured id ask. thanks


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

You can certainly add some live plants. Just get some low-moderate light ones. If you're buying them online, the website should list the light requirements. If you're buying at a chain store and they don't have enough info on them, see what looks good to you and research them on the internet.

There is also tons of info. right here on the forum in the plant section. Here's the link for you:

http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/aquarium-plants/

And yes, I would get some fertilizer and root tabs. Seachem Flourish Comprehensive is a good fert. 

Good luck and welcome to the forum.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I highly recommend reading the stickys that Byron was nice enough to make for all of us. He is the plant Guru and really knows his stuff as you can tell by looking at his amazing tanks. And do not be afraid to try the real plants they are really not that hard and they are so much better for your fish and if you add enough plants then your tank will automatically cycle and you can start adding a few fish at a time.


----------



## steve086 (Jan 13, 2011)

ok so today i went and got a 4inch java fern just to see if i could keep it alive lol and i bought a new bulb it is a flora-glo, 15w but on my hood for the tank there is a piece of glass where the light sits so water does not splash into the light fixture. is this ok? will the plants still get the light through the piece of glass or plasic ? or should i remove the hood from my tank, id rather not have to do this id like a lid on my tank.


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

The light will go through fine a tip I would like to give you is do not plant the Java Fern in the gravel they grow much better attached to a piece of drift wood or a big rock.


----------



## steve086 (Jan 13, 2011)

really? will it grow at all in gravel? i made a cave from pieces of slate will it attach to slate? and how would i go about doing that? i know i can tie it on with black thread but that seems kinda wierd to tie a plant to the middle of a piece of slate? and suggestions?


----------



## Calmwaters (Sep 2, 2009)

Yes I believe it should grow to the slate I would use fishing line if you have any instead of the thread just because the tread is died and I would worry about something getting in the water from it. I know people have used the tread its just my personal opinion.


----------



## Christople (Sep 7, 2010)

can i keep Soem plants with out fertilizer if the light is a 2700k. The tank is stocked with fish and there is plenty of poo to go around


----------



## steve086 (Jan 13, 2011)

umm idk im new at all this plant stuff too..id use some fertilizer tho i looked into plants that are easy to keep n need minimal light n the java fern is what im trying first. im using a liquid fertilizer its pretty cheap and u only need to feed once a week. but there are some really good links all about the plants on this forum n ive been reading for hours now.. i put my first java fern in today and if it does well ill be adding some more in the next week or so


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

steve086 said:


> ok so today i went and got a 4inch java fern just to see if i could keep it alive lol and i bought a new bulb it is a flora-glo, 15w but on my hood for the tank there is a piece of glass where the light sits so water does not splash into the light fixture. is this ok? will the plants still get the light through the piece of glass or plasic ? or should i remove the hood from my tank, id rather not have to do this id like a lid on my tank.


I would return this tube and stay with the one you had. The "daylight" tubes are by far the best for plant growth, as they have a kelvin rating between 6000K and 7000K. Kelvin is the measurement of the colour temperature of light, and the mid-day sun is around 6000K. They are also more intense light (stronger) than the "aquarium" type, so you will have improvement on that score as well. Plus they provide a more natural colour rendition of fish and plants.

Leave the hood and glass; there should be glass between the tube/fixture and the water to avoid splashes (that could cause the hot tube to explode), rust of the fixture, and burnt fish if one should jump [many do].

Byron.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

Christople said:


> can i keep Soem plants with out fertilizer if the light is a 2700k. The tank is stocked with fish and there is plenty of poo to go around


Depends, but probably not. Plants need 17 nutrients, and all of them are unlikely to be present in the aquarium from other sources such as fish food, organics, tap water at water changes, etc. As steve086 mentioned, a liquid fertilizer is sufficient. I highly recommend Seachem's _*Flourish Comprehensive Supplement for the Planted Aquarium*_. It is the only one I know of that has all nutrients and once a week should be enough; you use so little that it will last a long time.

Of equal concern is your light. A kelvin of 2700K is very high in the red with no blue to speak of, and plants need both to photosynthesize. A natural daylight tube with a kelvin around 6500K would be better. I can explain further if asked.

Byron.


----------

